

All Linodes are now 8 core - leoplct
http://www.linode.com/?r=3c9529d990720381498fb6972fa3d020df09965a&

======
mauriciob
Anyone looking for more information can see the blog post[1] or HN thread[2].

[1] [http://blog.linode.com/2013/03/18/linode-nextgen-the-
hardwar...](http://blog.linode.com/2013/03/18/linode-nextgen-the-hardware/)

[2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5395609>

